# Brain Eating Amoeba



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Be careful with those wild collected plants. You wouldn't want to end up with this.
Brain Eating Amoeba


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

mikenas102 said:


> Be careful with those wild collected plants. You wouldn't want to end up with this.
> Brain Eating Amoeba


I was just reading that and was going to post. That's pretty scary. Another reason to keep your tank clean.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't snort your tank water up your nose, and you should be ok.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yup, Naegleria fowleri........nasty bug that will creep up your brain and BZZZ........!!!

Typically occur in warmer waters so do be careful in lakes esp during hotter seasons.

They are right alongside flesh eating bacteria in terms of nastiness......Except mortality rate is much higher in N.fowleri.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I live in central Florida & we hear about this just about every summer..it's definitely something you have to be aware of, especially if you have kids & take them swimming at the little lakes in the local parks. Personally these little lakes seem too gross for me to swim in but kids don't care, they just want to swim. It still hasn't really cooled off down here, & the water is still warm.


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> Don't snort your tank water up your nose, and you should be ok.


i was pretty scared reading the article then i saw this... lol..


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

scary scary scary . . . definitely scary . . . especially since it's worldwide! I mean, there's all these tropical places I want to travel to someday, and the whole time I'll be like-- I better make sure not to snort any water up my nose!


----------

